# Excited to get acquainted.



## Dandanaco (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello everyone. I'm new to Iron Magazine.. Please be nice..


----------



## colleen (Jan 26, 2010)

Dandanaco said:


> Hello everyone. I'm new to Iron Magazine.. Please be nice..



Hi! Dandanaco. Cool name, I think I encountered that word but I'm not sure where. I travel a lot meeting new friends. I'm also a newbie here. I join onto this forum because I want to hear many stories and ideas about tanning.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

Dandanaco welcome to IM! 

FYI - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

BTW, you can upload your pics here Photo Gallery.

Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## Dandanaco (Jan 26, 2010)

*Welcome to you too.*



colleen said:


> Hi! Dandanaco. Cool name, I think I encountered that word but I'm not sure where. I travel a lot meeting new friends. I'm also a newbie here. I join onto this forum because I want to hear many stories and ideas about tanning.


 
You got a cool name too. Welcome to you too. Good thing we both have great parents to give us COOL NAME.


----------



## pitman (Jan 26, 2010)

Dandanaco said:


> Hello everyone. I'm new to Iron Magazine.. Please be nice..


im new to dandanaco. hi im pitman...


----------



## Dandanaco (Jan 26, 2010)

pitman said:


> im new to dandanaco. hi im pitman...


Hello pitman, nice meeting you.


----------



## pitman (Jan 27, 2010)

Dandanaco said:


> Hello pitman, nice meeting you.


 same here nice to meet you sorry i thought you were a guy..forgive me...


----------



## twarrior (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome to both Dandanaco and Colleen.


----------



## pitman (Jan 27, 2010)

twarrior said:


> Welcome to both Dandanaco and Colleen.


TWARRIOR GREAT SIGNATURE..LOVE IT...


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Dandanaco (Jan 27, 2010)

heavyiron. said:


> Welcome to IM!



Thank you. As of now, I'm enjoying my stay here at IM. Lot's of good people.


----------



## Dandanaco (Jan 27, 2010)

pitman said:


> same here nice to meet you sorry i thought you were a guy..forgive me...



No problem with that, but is my name look that manly?


----------



## pitman (Jan 28, 2010)

Dandanaco said:


> No problem with that, but is my name look that manly?


no not at all long and cute it was the pink neck tie that caught me.. maybe stick a pic of you up there ... guess i wasn't to nice to you please forgive me..tim


----------



## Dandanaco (Jan 29, 2010)

pitman said:


> no not at all long and cute it was the pink neck tie that caught me.. maybe stick a pic of you up there ... guess i wasn't to nice to you please forgive me..tim



lol.. you're nice.. and I'll always forgive everyone for everything. That's life supposedly be.


----------



## jaelynmtan26 (Jan 29, 2010)

Welcome to us Dandanaco! 
Hope to have friends here like you, you seem to be nice


----------



## Dandanaco (Jan 29, 2010)

jaelynmtan26 said:


> Welcome to us Dandanaco!
> Hope to have friends here like you, you seem to be nice



Whoa.. Thank's for the compliment. Welcome to IM btw..


----------



## jaelynmtan26 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks! I will drop here most of the time...


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Feb 3, 2010)

welcome!!!!!


----------

